# what does the "K" mean?



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

On the "list" screen - when I purchase a pay for view movie, sometimes on the left of the program name there is a "K" in a blue circle. What does that mean?

Thanks - Jack


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

It means KEEP. It was flagged to keep.


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It means KEEP. It was flagged to keep.


thanks - are their other letters besides "K" and "R"? And I wonder why some of the saved programs have K while most have no letter in that space? Is this something unigue for PPV movies?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

You can set any show to "keep" by going into your list and selecting keep. When this menu comes up, you must set the pull down from "until disk full" to "I delete". The results will also be shown in the disk usage bar as dark blue and the other part of the usage bar will be light blue. The light blue portion will be deleted automatically when the disk is full.

Most PPV shows will auto into the keep mode. Others will not until you make the change for it.

I'm not sure, but you may able to set "keep" as a default.

Perhaps someone will chime in and post if it can be a default or not.


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> You can set any show to "keep" by going into your list and selecting keep. When this menu comes up, you must set the pull down from "until disk full" to "I delete". The results will also be shown in the disk usage bar as dark blue and the other part of the usage bar will be light blue. The light blue portion will be deleted automatically when the disk is full.
> 
> Most PPV shows will auto into the keep mode. Others will not until you make the change for it.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!!!


----------

